# 5 week tren ace and prop bulk



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just started onto my 3 rd week have gained 1lb of lean muscle so far

Bulk

Diet is 3562 kcals

300 G protein

91 g fat

All rest are carbs

Have changed diet today to

4062 kcals

300 G protein

100 g fat

450 g carbs

I have done this because I don't think I've grown enough for how long !

Cycle looks like this

150 mg tren ace eod

150 mg prop eod

Hcg 250 iu x2 Pw

Nolvadex 20mg ed

Cabergoline .5 mg x2 pw

This is my second cycle

Before pictures 





Now











I will try to update this twice a week .

Training split

Back , traps , abs and bicep

Chest and tricep

Quads hams calves abs

Shoulders

Arms and calves

Stats

Height 5,6

Weight 66 kg

Stats before cycle

Weight 65kg

If I'm missing any information let me know thanks !


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

What kind of information do I update with when I weight myself and pictures and changes I've made ? Thanks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

2nd cycle running tren?

don't get me wrong, you're doing well, but looking at you doesn't justify 2 cycles

post diet and lifting stats?


----------



## ilovewales (Apr 7, 2013)

you're in gret shape mate but if your trying to bulk you may wanna avoid tren if you naturally have a fast metabolism (in my experience anyay)

switch the tren for deca or even NPP and consider doing something like a 5x5 routine to get some good mass on you.

at 66kg would also be interested to know your lifting stats.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

ilovewales said:


> you're in gret shape mate but if your trying to bulk you may wanna avoid tren if you naturally have a fast metabolism (in my experience anyay)
> 
> switch the tren for deca or even NPP and consider doing something like a 5x5 routine to get some good mass on you.
> 
> at 66kg would also be interested to know your lifting stats.


Yeah I've upped calories finding it hard bro really hard ! Lifting stats are

Deadlift 180 kg 1 rep

(Will get video of doing 190 next week)

Squat 120kg 10 reps

Bench 70 kg 10 reps

Barbell curl 40 kg 10 reps

Shoulder press 25 kg dumbells 10 reps

Any others bro ?


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> 2nd cycle running tren?
> 
> don't get me wrong, you're doing well, but looking at you doesn't justify 2 cycles
> 
> post diet and lifting stats?


I just posted lifting stats I been lifting for about year and half aswell properly and I did a 1st cycle can't remember if I gained off it I didn't count it was dbol but didn't diet or even barely train was pointless will post diet later pictures from myfitnesspal pal


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just got in from chest workout

10 x 4 incline dumbell press

10 x 4 dumbell press

10 x 4 incline flys

10 x 4 lower cable pulls







Sorry about the face sent it to a girl f'ing about aha


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Diet looks like this


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

RS4 said:



> if your bulking id up the kcals and add some dbol in.
> 
> very weak on the bench for some reason?


Never been strong on bench I have just added another 500 today see how it goes !


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Cam93 said:


> 2nd cycle running tren?
> 
> don't get me wrong, you're doing well, but looking at you doesn't justify 2 cycles
> 
> post diet and lifting stats?


Posted diet ! Thanks


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

RS4 said:


> do you always do the same chest exercises and same rep range?


Nah I switch up every 4 - 8 weeks I always do 10 reps well most time I do 6 - 8


----------



## ilovewales (Apr 7, 2013)

tyz123 said:


> Yeah I've upped calories finding it hard bro really hard ! Lifting stats are
> 
> Deadlift 180 kg 1 rep
> 
> ...


well you're deadlift isnt bad mate however i think you're lacking on other lifts.

have you ever tried a 5x5 routine mate? if not google it, or look for mass gain routines using strictly compound lifts, best thing I ever did to get some good lean mass on me.

Also, i've seen excellent results with a routine i'm currently doing and few gym bussies have all had awesome results from it too. its quite intense and you're hitting each muscle twice a week

MONDAY: CHEST/BACK

TUESDAY: SHOULDERS/ARMS

WEDNESDAY: LEGS

THURSDAY: CHEST/BACK

FRIDAY: SHOULDERS/ARMS

SATURDAY: LEGS

SUNDAY: REST

As i said this is quite an intensive routine so get the kcal nice and high and don't be afraid of them carbs.

couple this with test/deca/dbol and and you're gonna grow mate


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

ilovewales said:


> well you're deadlift isnt bad mate however i think you're lacking on other lifts.
> 
> have you ever tried a 5x5 routine mate? if not google it, or look for mass gain routines using strictly compound lifts, best thing I ever did to get some good lean mass on me.
> 
> ...


If I took dbol and deca I would grow HUGE anyways haha ! And I have done it before gives me bad joints on about 5x5 ! I'm not trying be huge ATM trying stay very lean and gain quality muscle in winter jump on that cycle ! Maybe ill try 5x5 on bench


----------



## ilovewales (Apr 7, 2013)

tyz123 said:


> If I took dbol and deca I would grow HUGE anyways haha ! And I have done it before gives me bad joints on about 5x5 ! I'm not trying be huge ATM trying stay very lean and gain quality muscle in winter jump on that cycle ! Maybe ill try 5x5 on bench


dbol and NPP will do you justice mate, a lot of people think their gonna gain a ton of fat if they use deca but fat is down to diet as you well know.

NPP as i fast acting version off deca which according to a fair few people ive discussed it with gets better lean gains results.

How are you finding the tren anyway mate? how has it effected your energy/libido/appetite/strength/sleep so far?


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

ilovewales said:


> dbol and NPP will do you justice mate, a lot of people think their gonna gain a ton of fat if they use deca but fat is down to diet as you well know.
> 
> NPP as i fast acting version off deca which according to a fair few people ive discussed it with gets better lean gains results.
> 
> How are you finding the tren anyway mate? how has it effected your energy/libido/appetite/strength/sleep so far?


I don't like the bloat my friends on long Ester deca . I don't really like that look I always try to be lean and hard ! Umm libido is better than ever , sleep is getting better and aggression is very bad ! Im getting abit stronger not on chest though my chest grows just doesn't like to get stronger


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

In the winter don't know If I should run test e dbol and eq or test e deca dbol or test e tren e ? :/ going to do 14 weeks


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Strength doesn't phase me anyways rather look better then be very strong


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

ilovewales said:


> dbol and NPP will do you justice mate, a lot of people think their gonna gain a ton of fat if they use deca but fat is down to diet as you well know.
> 
> NPP as i fast acting version off deca which according to a fair few people ive discussed it with gets better lean gains results.
> 
> How are you finding the tren anyway mate? how has it effected your energy/libido/appetite/strength/sleep so far?


Appetite is kind of bad find it hard to eat at certain points of the day . I don't get the big hype about tren though dont find it anything special ? What would be the advantages of upping tren again?


----------



## ilovewales (Apr 7, 2013)

tyz123 said:


> In the winter don't know If I should run test e dbol and eq or test e deca dbol or test e tren e ? :/ going to do 14 weeks


well everyone has their own preference when in comes to winter cycles mate, usually goes by what goals your looking for i guess.

what was you're first cycle mate? gains?


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

ilovewales said:


> well everyone has their own preference when in comes to winter cycles mate, usually goes by what goals your looking for i guess.
> 
> what was you're first cycle mate? gains?


I did do dbol and npp only shot npp twice and only use to gym for 3 days a week no diet and use go raving every Friday to Sunday ! Don't count that

Umm I did test e 600 mg pw

1 mg adex ed

Gained 20lbs kept 13

Umm I want to be about 72 kg for next summer ?


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Weight myself today 66.5 kg ! For each kg I gain how much should I up kcals reasonably if anyone knows and how often should I be gaining weight


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Wow man you are so light but looking ripped!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Posted in your other thread, your looking good bud! Nice to see another shorter guy hitting hard 

66kg at that body fat and height is good too. Don't get caught up in your weight as the scale moves alot more slowly at our height. You will always look heavier than you are!

Where in the country are you training?


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Posted in your other thread, your looking good bud! Nice to see another shorter guy hitting hard
> 
> 66kg at that body fat and height is good too. Don't get caught up in your weight as the scale moves alot more slowly at our height. You will always look heavier than you are!
> 
> Where in the country are you training?


Aha thanks man how tall are you ? Umm bristol you ? Have you taken tren ace on bulk ? Say if I gain 1kg how much more food should I eat bro aha


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

tyz123 said:


> Aha thanks man how tall are you ? Umm bristol you ? Have you taken tren ace on bulk ? Say if I gain 1kg how much more food should I eat bro aha


I'm 5ft 7. The scale moves slowly for me! I'm down in London.

Yeah I have, though at lower doses than when I'm dropping fat. I have a fast metabolism and tren really pushes it. For me each 100mg per week is atleast 100 extra calories.

More food is quite personal, I tend to leave calories as they are until I stop gaining. But you grow in spurts, when the scale moves constantly its usually fat / water. And with tren you will probably stay the same weight but lean out and fill out.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bensif said:


> I'm 5ft 7. The scale moves slowly for me! I'm down in London.
> 
> Yeah I have, though at lower doses than when I'm dropping fat. I have a fast metabolism and tren really pushes it. For me each 100mg per week is atleast 100 extra calories.
> 
> More food is quite personal, I tend to leave calories as they are until I stop gaining. But you grow in spurts, when the scale moves constantly its usually fat / water. And with tren you will probably stay the same weight but lean out and fill out.


Aha alright bro how much you weight ? We're to in London ? How often you reckon I should weight bro because I want to fully know when I stop growing then up by 500 again aha I'm do another 5 weeks come off 8 weeks then dbol deca and test 14 weeks I think !


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

tyz123 said:


> Aha alright bro how much you weight ? We're to in London ? How often you reckon I should weight bro because I want to fully know when I stop growing then up by 500 again aha I'm do another 5 weeks come off 8 weeks then dbol deca and test 14 weeks I think !


Right now im sitting at 75kg 7% bf. Similar to you I have a small frame, and very light bones so I don't get too caught up in the weight. People always look shocked when you tell them what you actually weigh lol.

I was training in Waltham Abbey at Krunch, then Monster in Cheshunt for a while, now I train at the gym opposite my work in Elstree.

I used to weigh my self once a week, but now I rarely step on the scale. If I look bigger or leaner in the mirror then I know I'm making progress. The mirror is really your best 'scale'.

Sounds like a good plan, I love Deca / NPP. It will really blow you up if you are lean. I'm currently coming out of an accidental cut (got diagnosed with Crohn's disease but thanks to being on Tren and other anabolics I just leaned out whilst losing weight from the illness) and running tren, npp, test and eq and loving it. Will soon switch over to test deca dbol too.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Right now im sitting at 75kg 7% bf. Similar to you I have a small frame, and very light bones so I don't get too caught up in the weight. People always look shocked when you tell them what you actually weigh lol.
> 
> I was training in Waltham Abbey at Krunch, then Monster in Cheshunt for a while, now I train at the gym opposite my work in Elstree.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear man good your getting better !!! You run deca tren together and eq ? **** that must get you big lmfao I want to run eq sounds really good man ! I don't know what bodyfat I am just a guess ! I'm thinking dbol 50 mg 1 -5.

Deca 400 mg 1 - 12

Test e 800 mg 1 -14 ??


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

tyz123 said:


> Sorry to hear man good your getting better !!! You run deca tren together and eq ? **** that must get you big lmfao I want to run eq sounds really good man ! I don't know what bodyfat I am just a guess ! I'm thinking dbol 50 mg 1 -5.
> 
> Deca 400 mg 1 - 12
> 
> Test e 800 mg 1 -14 ??


Cheers bud. Yeah I don't have issues with 19-nors at all, but I had my gyno removed a year ago. My issues are all with oestrogen. I run 700 npp 700 tren and 1g eq, but those doses have changed from time to time. That would be the base of a lean bulk for me. I'll soon swap to 700mg test prop, 1g deca, 500mg npp and dbol pre workout. Might keep tren in at 350mg per week, will see.

Those doses look good but I would push up the Deca. Deca is really really good at adding mass, slowly but surely.


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

* update !!! [b/]*

*
*

*
I want to drop test to 100 mg eod and up tren to 200 mg eod ? Will I have any rebounds also leg day *

*
*

*
4 x 10 squats *

*
4 x 10 leg press*

*
4 x 10 front squats on smith*

*
4 x 15 leg extensions *

*
*

*
4 x 10 stiff legged deads*

*
4 x 10 lying leg extension *

*
4 x 10 seated leg extension*

*
*

*
4 x 10 standing calve raises*

*
(Superset)*

*
4x10 seated calve raises *

*
*

*
Abs !*

*
*

*
Going to jab hour before gym at 4.30*

*
*

*
New pictures*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just got back from legs only did quads and hams as lower back is dead from dead lifting still

Did

Squats

60 kg x 20

100 kg x 10

100 kg x 10

Leg press machine

Rack x 10

(4 sets)

Front squat

50 kg x 10 reps

I couldn't go heavy as I usually do on squats front and back as my back was so dead also done less sets

Leg extension

77kg x 15

4 sets

Then drop set

Hams

Stood rear leg extensions

21 kg x 10

28 kg x 8

28 kg x 8

21 x 10

Seated rear leg extension

70 kg x 10

4 sets

I didn't do stiff legged as I said my Lower back I'm going to do calves and abs tomorrow aswell !


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Changes dose to 200mg tren eod and 100 mg prop eod !

Alot better sleep woke up in hot sweats alot though and bed is soaking aha

Does anyone reasonably know how often I should be gaining weight / kg because I want to keep moving kcals up and up


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Going to add var for rest of the weeks 100 mg ed ?


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Nipples have flared up no burning sensation I already have gyno but its got worse in left nipple I've got everything to combat it or get rid I'm try adex usually does the trick soft lump ! It's from the test I'm only running nolvadex because I seem tren works off high estrogen


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Haven't updated in long been busy

I now weight 68 kg

3 or 4 lbs up since last time posting

On 700 mg tren pw

350 mg test prop

Going to add 425 mg pw of npp next week aswell then go straight to deca dbol and test after 12 weeks run dbol test and npp into week 4 of 20 week deca and test cycle

Lowered training volume aswell and eating 4500 kcal still


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------

